# 1961 schwinn streamliner



## blue6218 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there, I just acquired a 1961 Schwinn streamliner radiant green in color.  The fenders are chrome.  Can anyone tell me if the came with chrome fenders at all?  Would anyone know where I could find a set of radiant green fenders and any pertinent info on this bike would be great. Thank John


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't even picture a Schwinn Streamliner, can you post a photo?
Lots of Schwinns came with chrome fenders in the late 50's-60's so it's very possible yours are original.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't even picture a Schwinn Streamliner, can you post a photo?
Lots of Schwinns came with chrome fenders in the late 50's-60's so it's very possible yours are original.


----------



## Metal Militia (Feb 18, 2011)

i think i know that bike.  does it have the peanut tank on it?  it's listed in the 1961 price guide above a hornet, and below a corvette.  single or two speed only.  i bet it would have had painted fenders.  let's see a pic.


----------



## blue6218 (Feb 18, 2011)

*streamliner*

The 1961 streamliner was I believe a one year model.  It does have a peanut tank and painted fenders.  I am looking for a set of radiant green fenders.  The bike was offered in coaster brake ands 2 speed kickback.  I will try to post some pics...


----------



## antque (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 61 Streamliner in green, all original , I bought it from the original owner, yes it has painted fenders, feel free to ask what other info you need.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 19, 2011)

The 61 catalog shows painted fenders.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1961_06.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1961dlr_Streamliner.html


----------



## brucejr (Feb 19, 2011)

I have one that is all original.  It has painted fenders.

Unfortunately it is on long term loan to a friend and I don't have any photos.


----------



## blue6218 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks much for your replies, now if I could only find a set of those radiant green fenders...If anyone has a set laying around, let me know thanks John


----------



## morti2000 (Apr 27, 2012)

*61 streamliner fenders 309-716-5573 jon.stevenson@att.net*



blue6218 said:


> Thanks much for your replies, now if I could only find a set of those radiant green fenders...If anyone has a set laying around, let me know thanks John



I have just picked up a 1961 streamliner.i will be listing these fenders on eBay starting this Sunday night.but if interested feel free to give me a call.309--716--5573 JON


----------



## antque (Apr 27, 2012)

*61 Streamliner*

This is my all original 61 Streamiliner, they had painted fenders. The bike was only made one year, had to come by.


----------



## MR D (Apr 27, 2012)

antque said:


> This is my all original 61 Streamiliner, they had painted fenders. The bike was only made one year, had to come by.




WHOOOwEE! LOok at the detailed screening on that Chain Guard! Very nice! I wish they made the "peanut" tank a little more shapely, as in a smaller version of the Phantom tank, with chrome and paint.

One year only? No wonder the Peanut tanks are so rare and hard to find!

Very nice bike, sir!


----------



## REC (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, after seeing that really gorgeous green one (and as I have said before, green is NOT one of my favorite colors!), I figure I should offer a photo of what things normally look like that I end up with. Mine is not nearly as pretty, clean and nice as that one, but eventually it will look mo' betta. It already has better looking wheels, and the rack is gonna be replaced with a nicer one, but here is what I bought several years back. Remember - it is what it is...





Sooner or later, it will turn from an ugly duckling into a pretty fair looking something else.
REC
PS: This photo is from the ad I bought it from


----------

